# Pornkemon



## Westside (Aug 15, 2010)

What if there was such thing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Team rocket's blasting off again... if you know what I'm sayin


----------



## Gore (Aug 15, 2010)

There's more than you could imagine.


----------



## sprogurt (Aug 16, 2010)

rule 34 pokemon,


----------



## Cuelhu (Aug 16, 2010)

pokemon professor's bara yaoi, please


----------



## RiderLeangle (Aug 17, 2010)

Also... I need mind bleach after something someone showed me before.. NEVER ask what  is...


----------



## Wombo Combo (Aug 17, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> Also... I need mind bleach after something someone showed me before.. NEVER ask what  is...



"Listen up remember this"


----------



## Cuelhu (Aug 17, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> Also... I need mind bleach after something someone showed me before.. NEVER ask what  is...


whats this i dont even


Spoiler



pokemon + random bestiality + furries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Lapika, Castle in the Sky


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 17, 2010)

^^^thats funny


----------



## Maplemage (Aug 17, 2010)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> pokemon professor's bara yaoi, please


I dont get it -_-'


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 20, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








You need to level up to puberty stage.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 20, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> tails100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Your JetKun evolved*


----------



## mameks (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 20, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> tails100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 20, 2010)

sprogurt said:
			
		

> rule 34 pokemon,


----------



## mameks (Aug 20, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> sprogurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> > rule 34 pokemon,


That's one angry diseased penis...


----------



## raulpica (Aug 20, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> *snip*
> That's one angry diseased penis...


F**K F**K F**K

I CAN'T UNSEE IT


----------



## Goli (Aug 21, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> tails100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He came, meaning he experienced an orgasm.


----------



## Maplemage (Aug 21, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOH! Ive seen that picture like 4 times and I didnt get it but now I do.


----------



## overslept (Aug 21, 2010)

Google images -> type in ANY pokemon -> "safesearch OFF -> instant Pornkemons


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 22, 2010)

Metapod used HARDEN
Jynx used FLASH
Metapod used STRING SHOT


----------



## mameks (Aug 22, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> Metapod used HARDEN
> Jynx used FLASH
> Metapod used STRING SHOT


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 22, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> Metapod used HARDEN
> Jynx used FLASH
> Metapod used STRING SHOT


Quote of the week.


----------



## Cuelhu (Aug 23, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> Metapod used HARDEN
> Jynx used FLASH
> Metapod used STRING SHOT


pornkemon bondage


----------



## prowler (Aug 23, 2010)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> pokemon professor's bara yaoi, please







I has.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 23, 2010)

Rule 34 no excep- Oh F*** YOU INTERNET


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2010)

"Pornkemon! Gotta catch them all!" Pornkemon!"

(By 'catch them all', I refer to STDs.)


----------



## prowler (Aug 23, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> "Pornkemon! Gotta catch them all!" Pornkemon!"
> 
> (By 'catch them all', I refer to STDs.)


(By explaining your joke, it's not funny)


----------

